# Gardai Boots



## Another Person (8 Dec 2002)

Do gardai pay BIK on their boots?
They should. These babies weigh in at over €200, and most Gardai wear them off duty.


----------



## Tommy (9 Dec 2002)

Do Gardai have their boots provided for them? I don't think this is the case, although I'm open to correction on this.


----------



## Another Person (9 Dec 2002)

*.*

Yes they do.
I definately know this for a fact. They are expensive rubber type boots.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Dec 2002)

*Re: .*

*They are expensive rubber type boots.*

Well, if they're prepared to wear _those_ in their spare time I personally reckon they deserve a BIK break! :lol


----------



## Gardaman (13 Dec 2002)

*Boots*

Will older Gardai be able to claim compensation if their feet were not covered properly before the introduction of these boots?


----------



## Tommy (14 Dec 2002)

*Re: Boots*

I always thought that the Guards received a special Boots Allowances (taxable) in their pay packets - to compensate them for wearing their own footwear on duty. Maybe that's gone now.


----------



## rainyday (14 Dec 2002)

*Re: Boots*

It looks like Tommy is right - The allowance used to be 1/6 a week according to , but I'm sure it went up with the Euro conversion.


----------



## Another Person (14 Dec 2002)

*.*

Very good! - amazing what you can find on the internet.

I was talking to a guard that said he orders his boots every so often from the Gardai (and gets them). I think he's a biking Guard, so it might be different.


----------

